
Google Voice for everyone - jeff18
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2010/06/google-voice-for-everyone.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+blogspot%2FMKuf+%28Official+Google+Blog%29
======
hlidotbe
When everyone means the USA and Canada...

~~~
GiraffeNecktie
Make that, "just USA".

